# TRUUCHA UNCENSORED (FIRST VIDEO SHOOT)



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*MAN MAN MAN WAIT TILL YOU GUYS SEE THE DVD THAT I'AM WORKING ON,, FIRST OFF I WANT TO THANK JOHN KENNEDY FROM BOWTIE CONNECTIONS FOR RENTING ME OUT HIS SHOP ALL DAY YESTERDAY,, YES THIS WAS A 10 HOUR SHOOT WITH 4 OF THE TOP MODELS,,, ALSO I WANT TO THANK RICH FROM MAJESTICS / ALBERT FROM MANIACOS / ROLLERZ ONLY C.C / RICK ROOK WITH HIS 63 RAG / AN CHINO WITH HIS HARDLEY !!!

O AN TOPO FOR BEING THE MODELS PERSONAL ASSISTANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AS YOU GUYS KNOW I HAVE STARTED WORKING ON A ADULT VIDEO CALLED TRUUCHA UNCENSORED AN LAST NIGHT WAS THE FIRST VIDEOSHOOT OF 3 THAT I WILL DO IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS !!!!!!!!

THE MODS HAVE ALL READY PM ME AN HAVE TOLD ME THAT 95% OF THE PICTURES THAT I TOOK LAST NIGHT CAN NOT BE POSTED ON HERE SO I WILL ONLY SHOW A FEW CENSORED PICTURES !!!!!!

THIS DVD WILL BE RELEASED IN MARCH 2007 AN I WILL HAVE 20 OF THE TOP GIRLS IN PORNO AN LOWRIDER MAGAZINES,, I HAVE DECIDE TO DO THIS SO I WILL NOT PUT NUDE FOOTAGE ON MY REGULER TRUUCHA DVD'S, SO I HAVE MADE A DVD JUST FOR NUDE GIRLS AN LOWRIDER,, THIS WILL NOT BE PORN OF ANY SEXUAL SHIT GOING ON,, JUST BOMB GIRLS WITH BOMB CARS GETTING BUTT NAKED 

HERE IS ELVA MARIE, I FLEW HER IN FROM TEXAS JUST FOR THE VIDEOSHOOT, I TOLD YOU GUYS I AIN'T PLAYING AROUND WITH THIS DVD, I WILL GET THE BEST GIRLS OUT THERE FOR THIS NUDE LOWRIDER DVD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GOOD SHIT... DATS WHAT IT IS.. YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

sweet as fuck truucha,put me down for 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 FAGGG


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

CAN I PRE ORDER NOW....... LOL


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Put Kitana Jade in your video!!! SHES BAD ASS!!!


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

LESS TALK MORE PICS HAHAHA


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT SHE TAKES IT ALL OFF*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*DAMN MY LADY IS YELLING AT ME FROM DOWN STAIRS !!!!!!

IT'S MY DAUGHTERS FIRST BIRTHDAY, SHE TURNS 1 TODASY SO I GOT TO DO THE FAMILY THING ,, I WILL POST UP THE PICTURES TONIGHT*


----------



## clean87 (Jan 25, 2006)

man i wish i was there


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is all i can do!!!! i cant wait....truuchas the man  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i wouldn't expect good quality from it that had to be a bitch to film


lol all the pressure and all lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i got a feelin that one is going to set a new record on most volumes sold.
TOP NOTCH smart man takin it 2 the next level - All them horney basterds will love it !!!  BOWTIE lookin proper peeps.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 17 2006, 02:55 PM~6775763
> *DAMN MY LADY IS YELLING AT ME FROM DOWN STAIRS !!!!!!
> 
> IT'S MY DAUGHTERS FIRST BIRTHDAY, SHE TURNS 1 TODASY SO I GOT TO DO THE FAMILY THING ,, I WILL POST UP THE PICTURES TONIGHT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Truucha!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 17 2006, 11:22 AM~6775112
> *MAN MAN MAN WAIT TILL YOU GUYS SEE THE DVD THAT I'AM WORKING ON,, FIRST OFF I WANT TO THANK JOHN KENNEDY FROM BOWTIE CONNECTIONS FOR RENTING ME OUT HIS SHOP ALL DAY YESTERDAY,, YES THIS WAS A 10 HOUR SHOOT WITH 4 OF THE TOP MODELS,,, ALSO I WANT TO THANK RICH FROM MAJESTICS / ALBERT FROM MANIACOS / ROLLERZ ONLY C.C / RICK ROOK WITH HIS 63 RAG / AN CHINO WITH HIS HARDLEY !!!
> 
> O AN TOPO FOR BEING THE MODELS PERSONAL ASSISTANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ISN'T SHE FROM THE BAY WE SEE HER IN NOR CAL AT ALMOST EVERY SHOW


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 17 2006, 11:10 AM~6775278
> *CAN I PRE ORDER NOW....... LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 17 2006, 09:27 PM~6777553
> *ISN'T SHE FROM THE BAY WE SEE HER IN NOR CAL AT ALMOST EVERY SHOW
> *


SHE USED TO LIVE UP NOTH BUT MOVED TO TEXAS, THATS WHERE I FLEW HER IN FROM


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

where the pics at you should of call me truucha i would of put my rag up for the shoot


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

F U C K next time for suure


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*GIRLS,,,,, 2 DOOR CADDY, DAMN WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT*


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats some good shit!! :thumbsup: post some more!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Perfect combo lac and two half naked girls!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

holy moly..................truucha you hurt my eyes with eye candy!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 03:24 AM~6778690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

